# Whitney Wolverine?



## armen (Apr 15, 2006)

Any experience with the old or new Whitney Wolverine? It is a very cool looking gun, and not real expensive. They were made in the late 50's/early 60's and are back in production (new manufacturer). Accurate? Reliable? easy to work on? Not?
thanks,
-Armen


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

armen said:


> Any experience with the old or new Whitney Wolverine? It is a very cool looking gun, and not real expensive. They were made in the late 50's/early 60's and are back in production (new manufacturer). Accurate? Reliable? easy to work on? Not?
> thanks,
> -Armen


No experiences with them but do agree they are kinda' cool looking. Who's manufacturing them now?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

This thread is useless. I don't see any picture??? Hello!!!!


----------



## Grayfox (Jul 14, 2006)

Here's an original Whitney Wolverine.









Here's the new version of the Whitney Wolverine that is now made by Olympic Arms.









Interesting pistol. Had that sorta space gun thing going there. Originals are pretty rare. I've only seen one actual gun before. I've never shot one so can't say how they perform.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*LOOKS* like a rolling block turned into a pistol to me,kinda ugly:smt102 :smt102


----------

